# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  'Giờ vàng vui chơi miễn phí' tại Sun World Danang Wonders

## hangnt

*Công viên triển khai chương trình 'Happy Hour', miễn phí vé vào cổng trong khung giờ 15h - 17h, vào thứ Hai và thứ Năm, từ ngày 9/7 đến 30/9.*

Du khách có cơ hội trải nghiệm hành trình du ngoạn vòng quanh châu Á thu nhỏ qua những công trình kiến trúc biểu tượng của 10 quốc gia như đền Angkor Wat (Campuchia), tượng sư tử Merlion (Singapore), Hồ Rồng (Nhật Bản)... Bạn cũng có thể ngắm toàn cảnh Đà Nẵng khi ngồi trên Vòng quay Mặt Trời và tham gia hàng loạt trò chơi trong nhà, ngoài trời miễn phí khác (không bao gồm các trò Golden Sky Tower, Queen Cobra, Highway Boat, Paradise Fall, Port of Sky Treasure, Love Lock, Monorail và trò chơi Carnival có thưởng).



Ngồi trên Vòng Quay Mặt Trời (Sun Wheel), du khách có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Đà Nẵng.
Ngoài chương trình "Happy Hour", Sun World Danang Wonders còn triển khai song song chương trình "Happy Day" với ưu đãi đặc biệt. Trong các ngày thứ Tư và thứ Bảy hàng tuần, khi mua một vé trọn gói (All in one) để vào cổng vui chơi, du khách sẽ được tặng một vé trị giá tương đương. Vé trọn gói giúp bạn được trải nghiệm tất cả trò chơi hiện có tại công viên, trừ trò Carnival có thưởng.

Lễ hội đèn lồng lớn nhất Đà Nẵng với chủ đề "Giấc mơ tuổi thơ" cũng đang diễn ra tại công viên đến ngày 3/9. Năm 2015, lễ hội này ghi dấu ấn với du khách nhờ kỷ lục " Con đường đèn lồng dài nhất Việt Nam". Năm nay, Sun World Danang Wonders ghi tiếp kỷ lục mới với mô hình "Phi thuyền đèn lồng Sun World lớn nhất Việt Nam". Phi thuyền được thiết kế tinh xảo, tạo dựng kỳ công với 6 tấn khung thép hộp, 1.000 m vải phi, thắp sáng bởi 1.000 bóng đèn LED. Hơn 50 nghệ nhân làm việc liên tục trong gần một tháng để có thể tạo nên phi thuyền đèn lồng có chiều cao 10 m, dài 8 m này.



Công viên với nhiều cảnh đẹp cũng là nơi chụp ảnh "check-in" của nhiều bạn trẻ.
"Giấc mơ tuổi thơ" cũng đang được kết ở Sun World Danang Wonders bởi hàng vạn đèn lồng tạo hình độc đáo, trưng bày trong 4 hành tinh lấy cảm hứng từ những bộ phim, truyện tranh, truyện cổ tích mà các bé yêu thích như Hành tinh khủng long, Hành tinh sinh vật khổng lồ, Hành tinh siêu anh hùng, Hành tinh Pokémon hay Công viên kỷ Zura. Trong suốt ba tháng lễ hội, du khách còn được chứng kiến những show trình diễn nghệ thuật đẳng cấp của các nghệ sĩ quốc tế như múa lửa, ảo thuật, xiếc, múa led...

Hành trình khám phá những điều kỳ thú trong "công viên của những kỷ lục" của du khách còn được nối dài với việc thưởng thức hàng trăm món ăn tại các nhà hàng như Jummie, Indo Express, Mono Café, Panda... Ngoài ra, nơi đây còn có các quầy đồ ăn nhanh hay chè, kem, nước trái cây mát lạnh... phục vụ khách trên mọi nẻo đường khám phá, chỉ với giá từ 10.000 đồng một món. 



Các nhóm bạn có thể thử sức với nhiều trò chơi mạo hiểm trong công viên.
Sun World Danang Wonders trải dài trên diện tích 868.694 m2 tại số 1 Phan Đăng Lưu, quận Hải Châu, là điểm đến quen thuộc với không chỉ người dân Đà Nẵng mà còn với du khách khắp nơi. Đáp ứng nhu cầu vui chơi, giải trí của mọi lứa tuổi, nơi đây không chỉ hội tụ những game đỉnh cao khu vực mà còn là một không gian văn hóa độc đáo khiến mỗi du khách đã đến đều yêu thích.

Sun World Danang Wonders cũng liên tục tung ra những chương trình ưu đãi hấp dẫn. Trong đó, "Happy Hour" và "Happy Day" là các ưu đãi lớn nhất từ trước đến nay được triển khai, nhằm mang tới cho du khách cơ hội trải nghiệm, vui chơi miễn phí tại công viên giải trí lớn nhất miền Trung.
_
Theo ngoisao_

----------

